# Suche ein fuktionstüchtigen GS Antrieb 120kW / B3 2000 1/min



## Kleissler (7 März 2005)

Ich weis das ist ein mächtiger Klotz für dieses Forum.
Aber evtl. kennt jemand der jmanden kennt ... usw.
Ich wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Mfg
Ronald Kleißler


----------



## edi (7 März 2005)

Hallo,

"Gleichstromer" gibts bei  Helmke  www.helmke.de
Natürlich nicht für umsonst. :wink: 
Dort gibts auch einen passenden Regler.
Kann man sogar leihen.........


edi


----------

